# How many puffs do you take per day



## WELIHF

Half the research articles I come across list the average at 150 puffs per day.

I'm interested to see how many puffs you guys who have counters do on average.

In this week I've been averaging around 700 a day, although it is permanently in my hand from when I get home

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Both mods have been in use since about the second week in January so combined with the above stats it should give you some idea of my daily usage. Left my brain at work so I'm not up to making the calculations myself at the moment. Beer had nothing to do with it...
Anyhow, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Regards


----------



## Raindance

About 895.827 per day. Could not help myself. Sorry.

Regards


----------



## zadiac

Don't know. Don't care. Just enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

WELIHF said:


> Half the research articles I come across list the average at 150 puffs per day.
> 
> I'm interested to see how many puffs you guys who have counters do on average.
> 
> In this week I've been averaging around 700 a day, although it is permanently in my hand from when I get home
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Interesting question @WELIHF 
I love puff counters!

I don't vape on devices now that have puff counters but when I did - I was going at about 400 or so puffs per day. I would estimate 400-500 is about my number.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

PS - 500 puffs works out to be about 30 puffs per hour (during on average 16 hours awake)
So about a puff every 2 minutes. 

Obviously, there are times of the day when I am in meetings or at gym or the like when I don't vape, so if you average it out further, its a bit more than a puff every 2 minutes. Which sounds roughly right for me.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

My VTC stats tells me that I do an average of 440 puffs a day, with ~ 3 second draws. I assume I easily notch up another quarter of that amount for the menthol device(s) to the count, so I'd guesstimate around 550.

Mmmm, no wonder HRH tells me that the device is permanently attached to my hand. Time for some introspection ? Let me think this through while I have another vape.. or two..

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

Im on 400 on an average day, or 500 for a late nite special.
Seeing as Im using Duchess which is quite a coil clogger, I use the puff counter to check when I need to rewick, every 150 + puffs.
MTL, 1.85 sec draws Kayfun 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Depends on how many steps I take and flights of stairs I climb. 




No idea for vaping... but I vape pretty much all day and all night since I seldom sleep, and go thru a hellofalotof joose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

300 - 400


----------



## Yagya

i think was about 30 days after i got the minikin and accidentally looked at the counter. i dont normally check how much i vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF

Doesn't seem like my habit is too excessive anymore  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

I'm too afraid to count... I'm a bit of a "Nicky Freak". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

